# How To Unsubscribe From Auto Renewal?



## shtow (Oct 4, 2018)

I noticed that my subscription has been auto renewing the past couple of years.  How do I stop this? TIA


----------



## beverly (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi Shtow

Thank you for the message and for being a member here. My records show that you manually clicked the link to renew on Dec 5th 2017 to upgrade your subscription, and you did that via a mobile payment  (on your phone). We do not automatically renew subscriptions anymore for anyone. You have to click the 'subscribe' link each year , or every two years if you choose the 2 year option. I can email you a screen shot of the payment transaction which shows that you manually upgraded your account if you would like? just let me know. But you can see the same thing if you log into your paypal account and view your transactions for that day. You can also call the paypal 1-800 number and they can explain to you the same thing. Bev


----------



## shtow (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks Bev!  Maybe I’m getting my years mixed up or something but I do remember a recent auto renew.  This is helpful, thank you.


----------

